# What your new years resolutions NT's?



## DLS Jr (May 17, 2012)

Mine are to continue going to the gym 3 times a week. And read more books.


----------



## SmilesforMiles (Jan 1, 2013)

To lose 10 lbs and stop smoking


----------



## StateOfDaniel (Oct 11, 2012)

To be more sarcastic. (darn, there I go again.)


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

Just turned 29 last month so my goal is to get as much pussy as possible before turning 30. This is actually a great age cuz im mature enough to attract late game milfs (30 to 40) and have enough xp to attract young ones too (20 to 30).

Not the most scholastic resolution, but i digress.


----------



## st0831 (Jul 13, 2010)

If I wanted to change my habits or life. I'd make the effort to do so. I do not need a New Years Day to remind me I have to make a promise to myself to do start doing that on that specific day. 

Sounds counter-intuitive to "promise" change because of a day on a calendar...

Just sayin'..


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Sleep less than 10 hours a day.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

st0831 said:


> If I wanted to change my habits or life. I'd make the effort to do so. I do not need a New Years Day to remind me I have to make a promise to myself to do start doing that on that specific day.
> 
> Sounds counter-intuitive to "promise" change because of a day on a calendar...
> 
> Just sayin'..


Exact same philosophy. I'll change whenever the hell I want. January 1st... Bunch of hogwash.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Pfft, I don't know, getting a job I suppose. That reminds me, I should go apply for a few more while I'm thinking about it.


----------



## A Clockwork Alice (Jun 21, 2011)

This is the first year when I don't have any New Year resolutions. I think resolutions are a stupid excuse for lazy/indecisive people. If you want it - then do it!


----------



## jhoro115 (Jul 14, 2012)

To get a job


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

I have no resolutions but I do have plans, theres a difference.


----------



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

To go outside at least once every day


----------



## OokySpooky (Dec 26, 2012)

To avoid resolutions since they are the surest way not to accomplish the thing.


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

My only new year's resolution is to not fulfill any new year's resolutions.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Mine is to clear up my face.


----------



## legallyblonde502 (May 14, 2011)

I don't like New Years resolutions.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

Mine was to get back into uncaring sociopath mode. Unfortunately, that's likely to conflict with my role as Head Boy and so I have to continue being interested.


----------



## KINGJADEX (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't do New Year's resolutions. Pointless goals with pointless efforts.


----------



## rnyth (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree with the general sentiment here about them being rubbish. I make new goals for myself throughout the year.
The worst part about ny resolutions is the way people go about it: immediately and entirely abstaining from something, and then when their willpower finally and almost inevitably breaks, they perceive it as the conclusion of their attempt. When else in life is anything ever approached in such an impractical way?


----------



## saturnne (Sep 8, 2009)

OP - almost exactly the same; 
Read more. Maintain my weight (which I worked hard to get down to by running every morning with a one-day sabbatical). Continue to eat healthier...remember guys, that our goals have to be specific!


----------

